# World of Warcraft



## Cordalas (Apr 23, 2004)

Has anyone else heard of this game or is planning on playing it?

For anyone who doesn't know what this game is:

World of Warcraft or "WoW" is an MMORPG set in the Warcraft Universe - The World on which the story takes place is called Azeroth and there are about 8 races that are playable:

The Alliance:
Humans, Night Elves, Dwarves and Gnomes

The Horde:
Orcs, Trolls, Tauren and Undead.

A US Company called Blizzard is developing the game - Blizzard are well known and well respected developers and their work includes Diablo, Diablo II, Starcraft, Starcraft: Broodwar, Warcraft: Orcs and Humans, Warcraft II and Warcraft III

All their games are well known for their balance, excellent plot and quality and all have won major awards.

You can check out WoW at www.blizzard.com  or to see coverage of the Beta - www.worldofwarcraft.com

It will be one of the best MMORPGs to come out.....ever.
it will have very nice places suh as Cathederals and wasteland, jungles etc  and my personal favourite : Tavarns!!! 
I can't wait to start doing some roleplaying in a Tavern...sitting in the darkest corner with the hood of my cloak up looking shifty...


----------



## SDNess (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't like paying the fee's; that's why I don't play MMORPG's. But, it interests me A LOT. Blizzard is definetly my favorite developer.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 25, 2004)

I am so easily addicted to things that it's probably a good idea for me not to get involved. Although I'm sure I'd love to role-play the world, I just have too many real-world commitments to allow for getting sucked into yet another game.


----------

